# 1st test run of the Kittatinny Mt RR



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I finally got the track balasted and ran my first train. I tried my LGB starter set first and it ran great. I only needed to hook up wire to one part of the layout. The train ran great, ran smooth with no stopping or slowing down. Here are some pictures of my first test ran. My Bachmann ran great as well although the front wheels lifted off the track but that was over the creek without any support. (Thats the next project). After the cribbing and trestle goes in I will work on the Mountains and lanscaping and the finer details.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

That sure looks like you all had fun. Nice to see the family involved. 

Those LGB's will run forever and are very forgiving of glitches in trackwork. 

Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, it's coming along great! Keep us posted as to your progress.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job, I'm jealous.. I'm still waiting for the weather to give me break here in SLC so I can get to work. 

Looks like you guys had a fine first run, congrats.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks great!! Bet you all had fun watching the first run of your train. There is still a lot of fun ahead tooooo tooooooooooooo.


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Way to go!!! Looks like plenty of room for continued growth!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

That is looking great!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 

Keep up the good work and keep on posting - you are an inspiration to folks like me. 

Graders 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Bravo! I've always loved the Ready, Fire, Aim approach (as you know)


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's great!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Snow 
With all the hard work you put into it, good job! Same question, is your wife on the cell phone? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif 

Toad


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya she was on the cell. She was talking to her mom telling her about the trains.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Great job man!


----------



## SgtBluffTrainman (May 1, 2008)

Can we see more of the first run 
and any more trains u own on that


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

As soon as the weather clears I will get some more pictures. I have a Bach 4-6-0 but I am waiting for new lead trucks. The current ones keep jumping the track. I tried adding weight and had no luck also tried to fix the track where it jumps, no luck though. I did get some plants in and finished my Mt. See Kittinny Mt rr for more updated pics.


----------



## GlacierBill (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great, good job.


----------

